# How many forum members have a Stihl MS261?



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

Y'all gotta see this....



That's the new MS261C Mtronic after MasterMind gets his hands on it.  But something tells me he makes runners outta the original MS261 too. 

I have never seen a 50cc saw eat wood like that running pump gas.   Just thought I'd share.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Sep 5, 2013)

I have been following that thread and the latest video just sold me on a new 261c that I will send off for porting.  I love my stock 261 but man that video shows it all - time to sell it.  I like the idea of having a ported saw I do not have to worry about tuning.  Not to mention the power-to-weight ratio.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 5, 2013)

Did it beat the current "king", the 2153 Jonsered?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Did it beat the current "king", the 2153 Jonsered?


Aka the 550XP?  That remains to be seen I think but Randy himself commented on the insanity this saw put out.  He has a hand filed square chisel chain on it in another vid and it was almost a full second faster thru the cant.  He also hasn't touched the timing yet but in the past, moronic saws didn't take very well to that.

Best part for me is its still a strato saw.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 5, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> moronic saws


freudian slip?


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah that thing is scary. All of the work being done on it though, if you add up the cost couldn't you have just got a bigger saw, or is the point of him making this beast to have a saw that can cut as fast as a much larger cc saw but have the light weight of the smaller saw?


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeeeeeeaaaaaah! Now that's a saw!


----------



## Teddi (Sep 5, 2013)

I just called the largest Stihl dealer in my area, and they have never heard of the 261C. They have 2 261s in stock and said they hadn't heard that there is a newer version coming down the pike. They even siad they had recently attended a Stihl sponsored training and that it wasn't mentioned there. I really want to get a 261 soon, don't know if I should just buy a "regular" model or wait for the "C" version.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> Yeah that thing is scary. All of the work being done on it though, if you add up the cost couldn't you have just got a bigger saw, or is the point of him making this beast to have a saw that can cut as fast as a much larger cc saw but have the light weight of the smaller saw?


the point is cause he can do it. But yea you got it. A lighter saw will allow you to cut longer without being fatigued .  

I guess you have caught on to stihls numbering system its the cubic inches of the motor. Like yours is 2.9 mine is 3.9.  The comparable pro saw to mine is the 360. Its a pound or so lighter, has a bit smaller. Piston I believe yet makes the same power basically. It will out cut a stock 390.  

This is done so a guy can run it all day and not be as tired. Plus there easier to work on. Tearing my 390 down was a pain in the but. You have to remove the whole handle just to pull the jug off the motor!!


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

One question about all of the modifications.

If he is getting a lot more rpm, what does that do to the oiler. Isnt it driven off of the same drive as the chain, wouldn't that put out a ton of oil?

Does running a saw like lessen the life of the saw?

I love watching the videos and seeing what he can do thats for sure.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like tulip. Not taking anything away from the build. 460 really looks nuts cutting that stuff.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

I know a normal muffler mod will help the saw life and the saw run cooler.

A ported saw I can help nut think the life will be shorter.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> freudian slip?


Damned auto correct! 



Stihlmike said:


> Yeah that thing is scary. All of the work being done on it though, if you add up the cost couldn't you have just got a bigger saw, or is the point of him making this beast to have a saw that can cut as fast as a much larger cc saw but have the light weight of the smaller saw?



Done because it can be done.  And then you port your 70cc saw to make it that much faster than this one, and then you think you want a 90cc saw, and what about a little top-handle?  Maybe I really would like to have a 100cc+ beast.... .............  



Teddi said:


> I just called the largest Stihl dealer in my area, and they have never heard of the 261C. They have 2 261s in stock and said they hadn't heard that there is a newer version coming down the pike. They even siad they had recently attended a Stihl sponsored training and that it wasn't mentioned there. I really want to get a 261 soon, don't know if I should just buy a "regular" model or wait for the "C" version.



I believe they were released last week.  It will take a little time for them to empty out the distributor inventories of the "old" MS261 which is being replaced by the 261C if my info is correct.  I'd be gunning for the "C" version. 



Stihlmike said:


> If he is getting a lot more rpm, what does that do to the oiler. Isnt it driven off of the same drive as the chain, wouldn't that put out a ton of oil?



More RPM would require more oil no?  He's just spinning the whole system faster. 



Stihlmike said:


> Does running a saw like lessen the life of the saw?



Hot topic for debate.  This is a "woods ported" machine, not a race saw.  Randy and the other builders are building "work saws" that are built with everyday use in mind.  Race saws are an entirely different game.  Does more HP translate into decreased life?  Perhaps.  How big of an effect will it really have?  Only time will tell.  Doesn't stop thousands from modifying their cars/trucks/mopeds to be better/faster/stronger.  I know I've done a little tweaking on my GMC Canyon to get more HP _and _better fuel mileage.



smokinj said:


> Looks like tulip. Not taking anything away from the build. 460 really looks nuts cutting that stuff.



Good eye.   That saw was 20 seconds thru the same cant in stock form.


----------



## teutonicking (Sep 5, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Y'all gotta see this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like someone cutting through a stick of Land-O-Lakes with a butter knife.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2013)

Been watching that thread also...  Randy does great work! 

As for the life of the saw? No. A woods port does not negate the life of the saw. It will actually allow it to run to its full potential and run cooler. Larger ports, allow for better cooling (more air) and also, they have saws out there, that have had the crap beat out of them and still pump 200 psi  

If you ever want to spend the best $280 of your life? Send a saw to Mastermind. 

(Mind you, there are several other Great builders on AS, but having talked with the man and emailed him numerous times /literally just sent a few emails back and forth moments ago regarding my 395XP he has/  and seen the work he has done and his following. Add in his genuine attitude and just good hearted nature?? Good dude)


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

Your getting a 395 ported  That thing will definitely throw some chips when he's through with it!


----------



## StihlHead (Sep 6, 2013)

I have run several ported 346xp, 5100s and MS260 saws that will run like that or better at GTGs here in the PNW. Some were dogs though (all ported saws are not the same, and some are done badly). I have ported several 026/260 saws that absolutely screamed. They burn a lot more gas though...


----------



## Jags (Sep 6, 2013)

I think Randy can improve the performance of an electric tooth brush.

That 261 is HOT.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

For you guys that have an "old" MS261.



He's getting thru the wood about .5 second faster with the regular 261 vs the m-tronic version.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

Jags said:


> I think Randy can improve the performance of an electric tooth brush.


 That would be such a great gag to throw in the box with the saw with a note: "See what you can do with this."   

I would be scared of what you might get back.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> That would be such a great gag to throw in the box with the saw with a note: "See what you can do with this."
> 
> I would be scared of what you might get back.



Then our ol Ladies will be sending them all to him.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Then our ol Ladies will be sending them all to him.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 6, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> For you guys that have an "old" MS261.
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting thru the wood about .5 second faster with the regular 261 vs the m-tronic version.



Interesting... Kind of throw a monkey wrench in that m-tronic "always in perfect tune which means better performance" argument.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 6, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Interesting... Kind of throw a monkey wrench in that m-tronic "always in perfect tune which means better performance" argument.


There's more to performance tuning than just the carburetor.  I believe the plain 261 is also running a bit of ignition advance.  

Still plenty of advantages to an m-tronic/auto tune saws.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Aka the 550XP?  That remains to be seen I think but Randy himself commented on the insanity this saw put out.  He has a hand filed square chisel chain on it in another vid and it was almost a full second faster thru the cant.  He also hasn't touched the timing yet but in the past, moronic saws didn't take very well to that.
> 
> Best part for me is its still a strato saw.



No, the 2153 is a 346 in red...... it was the fastest 50cc he had built.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> No, the 2153 is a 346 in red...... it was the fastest 50cc he had built.


Thanks for translating.  Stihl and Huskys' numbering system makes perfect sense compared to JRed.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. The 2153 with the "Green" cap  Fastest out of the bunch


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 8, 2013)

Amazing how many variables go into chainsaw performance.  A 70cc saw likely wouldn't be much if any faster through that cant (12" poplar) but put them both in 20" wood and it would be a very different story.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep telling myslef I don't want a saw smaller than 60cc..... But after watching these 346/550xp/2153/MS 261's? I may be adding another Husq to the stable. 

A 550xp, 372xp, and 395xp wouldn't be a bad trio. Covers the 50cc, 70cc, and 90cc categories in Orange.
  I Stihl have to many 60cc and 70cc Stihls... One more needs to find its way down the road.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 8, 2013)

I still need a 90 CC one.  But sadly no one uses those around her so finding g one from my contacts won't happen.  There basically tree service guy saws around here.


----------

